# Trek 7.5FX Upgrades



## awolff02trek (Sep 21, 2010)

I just started doing long rides 60+ miles. I'd like to make some changes to my 7.5FX to make faster on the road. Is it possible to put smaller tires and change the handle bars to road-bike type?

Any recommendations on tire size, handle bar, etc? Anything to make it lighter..so I can break through the 60mile barrier?

Thanks.

Alex


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

Tires could be easily changes to 25mm and maybe 23mm if the rim is the same as the road SSR. Handlebars would be trickier because you would have to change to a 9-speed STI shiter like a Tiagra or older 105. Even with this I am not sure that the spacing is the same for the deore rear derailleur.

If you are looking to ride a traditional road bike I would look at buying a new one and perhaps selling your 7.5FX. A 2.1 or a 1.5 would be about the same as the bike you would create if you upgraded all the parts.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes. Yes.

Lighter wheels will make the biggest difference. 25c tires are probably the thinnest for a hybrid bike.

Re drop bars, you need to consider the width of your shoulders (that's the bar width) and the size of your hands (regular v. compact bars) as well as the newer "flat" styles. Best to go into your LBS and actually put hands on the various styles.

I saw dozens of people riding 70-80 miles on hybrid bikes during several MS Charity rides this summer. It can be done but it requires more energy expenditure than on a road bike. But, you'll be stronger, if slower. 

P.S. The Trek *2.1* is a BEST BUY.


----------



## drmayer (Mar 24, 2009)

Also, the top tube on your FX is longer when compared to a bike with drop bars - so if you were to add drop bars to your FX you would need a stem that was quite a bit shorter. 25mm tires will be fine on that bike.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Agree with the above about changing tire size to 25's. I did just that the other week and what an improvement. Faster all the way around and easier going uphill. I'm riding a Cannondale quick carbon.


----------

